# Bump on the cannon bone



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like a splint, but I am not a vet.

Pictures would probably help others here with more experience

My paint has a old splint that sounds like you described. He came in with a swollen leg and was lame a couple weeks. We have him bute and stall rest.

He is now completely sound and has been for 3 years even with jumping and dressage. It is now just a cosmetic flaw.


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a pic, not as high up as I thought, more midway


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks like a splint to me.

http://americashorsedaily.com/wp-content/uploads/splints.gif

there is a picture that shows the kind of splint my paint has, if you google horse splints you can see they can be on different spots of the cannon bone.


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Thyme said:


> It looks like a splint to me.
> 
> http://americashorsedaily.com/wp-content/uploads/splints.gif
> 
> there is a picture that shows the kind of splint my paint has, if you google horse splints you can see they can be on different spots of the cannon bone.


So what would you suggest I do?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Well when it happened to my paint he came in for dinner lame with a swollen leg. We gave him stall rest and bute (vet said)
Swelling went down to reveal a bump (splint) He is completely sound has been for years, jumping, trail, dressage etc, the splint doesn't cause him any issues. 
The splint bump is a cosmetic fault, you can pay to have it surgically removed, which isn't always successful, but again it is a cosmetic fault.
If it is newer he is going to be sore.
You should call your vet and ask (not saying he needs to come out) but tell him/her you suspect your horse has a splint, describe it and see what they say.


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Thyme said:


> Well when it happened to my paint he came in for dinner lame with a swollen leg. We gave him stall rest and bute (vet said)
> Swelling went down to reveal a bump (splint) He is completely sound has been for years, jumping, trail, dressage etc, the splint doesn't cause him any issues.
> The splint bump is a cosmetic fault, you can pay to have it surgically removed, which isn't always successful, but again it is a cosmetic fault.
> If it is newer he is going to be sore.
> You should call your vet and ask (not saying he needs to come out) but tell him/her you suspect your horse has a splint, describe it and see what they say.


Okay, thank you. It is fairly new (showed up wednesday) so the lead problems could either be soreness or him being a lazy guy. I'll talk to my vet when I get the chance.

Do you think I should take him to my class tomorrow (I could get my instructor to look at it and judge to see if he is lame, if he's lame then I can just watch the class) The class is like 5 hours long. The bump is really hard, and I was also considering putting his sports medicine boots on


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea you could totally take him and have her look, actually when my gelding was still in the sore stage (when it was new) my vet said it was a good thing to walk him around.


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Thyme said:


> Yea you could totally take him and have her look, actually when my gelding was still in the sore stage (when it was new) my vet said it was a good thing to walk him around.


Okay, do you think it would be a good idea to have his boots on during the class?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe splint boots or open front boots but you don't want any heat trapped there.


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Thyme said:


> Maybe splint boots or open front boots but you don't want any heat trapped there.


Okay, Ill go dig around in our boots box. I have a bad feeling the only splint boots his size are pink


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Some horses get lame when they pop splints; Others do not. When I have had horses pop them, about half have been lame or at least a little sore when they were freshly popped.

The prognosis is good if the horse is straight through his knees. If the horse has 'bench knees' or 'off-set cannons', the horse will eventually get big knees and will go permanently lame from the problems.

If a horse is straight through their knees, then the splints will just become a blemish and not a future part of an unsoundness. We usually elect to take them off. They come off quite simply with a OTC product called 'Reducine'. Here is a link to it in the Valley Vet catalog. 

Reducine Absorbent Farnam (Health Care - Liniments)

It is a Pine Tar base goop that you paint on the splint 2 times a day with an old toothbrush. you do it until it gets to tender to touch (usually about a week), let it go a few days and start doing it again. Within a month, the splint will be completely gone.

I have taken splints off of horse's legs that were the size of an egg -- well, half of an egg. You can take off new splints and old ones. If a horse went lame getting a splint, it will usually be sore as you take it off. I have never seen one go permanently lame from taking one off. I have seen some horses go lame if a big one is left on. Reducine has been around for at least 50 years. I've used it that long.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow great info I will look into this for my paint
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

The big bump is a splint and the small one below it is the end of the splint bone.

The best way to deal with a splint is to rest the horse totally for up to three months. Cold hose daily or use a preparitory splint reducer.

The splint bone has either been damaged by the horse knocking itself with the opposite foot or as a result a kick or too much work on hard ground. The periostium that covers the bone goes into overdrive and lays down calcium to cover the damaged or weakened area - initially this area is tender and can reduce if the leg is allowed to be rested. 

Some people have had great success rubbing the affected area with lemon.


----------

